# Does your dog say good morning?



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

So here I am, tired and crabby cuz it's early morning and I am by no means a morning person. And my 6 month old just brightens my mornings up. He wags his tail uncontrollably when I get out of bed, follows me downstairs, then rolls around on the floor grunting and wiggling. I can't help but to be cheered up early in the morning  What does your dogs do to say good morning?


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

not to mention the good morning kisses


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awww that is so cute! Nothing like waking up to a happy puppy!

Sinister lets me sleep in but when I do wake up I can hear his tail thumping against the wall, I say "good morning Sin" and then he jumps up on the bed and cuddles with me while I pet him and then we get up and go outside to potty.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He licks me on the chin every morning.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Kadin likes to remind me my alarm clock just went off, and jumps on the bed, and wedges her nose between my neck and the pillow as if she was trying to lift my head. Once I give in and move, she decides to give me a bath as if it would stop me from taking a shower!

She's a morning girl for sure!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie wags his tail like crazy and I get lots of kisses. He does lots of yawning but his morning yawns have argh argh noises that go with them,.Then he has to jump up and sit in my lap for a few minutes before we go out.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Typically about 5 minutes BEFORE the alarm clock goes off I wake up to Willow standing over me with her wet nose about 1 inch from my face. If I dare to crack open my eyes I get a "good morning" bark and a sloppy kiss. I don't know how she knows that the alarm is about to go off.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh and after she wakes me up she goes over to Dallas and tries to get her up too. Dallas is almost 8 and has definitely slowed down a lot the past year so she doesn't take to kindly to this. Dallas gives Willow a good morning growl....basically saying "Kid, I am not ready to get up yet!"


----------



## Seda (Dec 18, 2010)

He comes next to my bed kicks my head with his nose and licks my face. When my mom lets him to potty, he never goes before kisses.which is good for me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, with her tongue. She sleeps right next to me and every morning she acts like she hasn't seen me in weeks.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

JustDSM said:


> Kadin likes to remind me my alarm clock just went off, and jumps on the bed, and wedges her nose between my neck and the pillow as if she was trying to lift my head. Once I give in and move, she decides to give me a bath as if it would stop me from taking a shower!


Raven does exactly this too! And then Kaiser jumps on the bed to get a belly rub and cuddle up. When I am ready to get out of bed they start running around me and not letting me get up.


----------

